# The Honest Kitchen



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

I have a question about The Honest Kitchen. Bandit is very picky and seems to like this, but only if I give it to him before the water is absorbed. Is this ok? Or should I just add more water to keep it the watery consistency he seems to prefer?


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I don't see why it would be a problem. THK is ground up really nice so it's not big chucks of anything dry. I've found it absorbs really quick anyway. If you're worried, maybe just add a little more water. I let ours sit for about 5 minutes, usually less


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Extra water should be fine if that's what he likes.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Same here! I sometimes get theirs a little watery. They love THK, but I only feed it once a day because its pricey. But I really like the fact that it is compact!


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Kai loves hers extra watery, not to fond of it when its all absorbed. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

I have to make Ocean's watery, and add shredded cheese Hehe


----------

